# Safest pitch to walk on?



## CZSteve (Jan 8, 2008)

Just moved into a new house with asphalt shingles and a 10/12 pitch.

Just tried getting on the roof and seems a bit unnerving.
I'm I being overly concerned?
The house inspector was on the roof; didn't see him myself but don't think he used any particular safety item.

What's the general consensus for the steepest pitch to walk on without roof jacks, rope, or whatever else?

Just need to get up about 10 feet to the chimney to on a new cap.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

7/12 - 8/12 is the the switch over point from walkable to non walkable.

I can get on a 12/12 pitch to do something as small as a chimney cap with out using scaffolding but I do that type of work for a living.

A 10/12 is a very dangerous slope because it's shallow enough to feel as if you can walk it and yet steep enough that one slip will send you back to the ground the fast way.

Home Inspectors seldom walk on roofs at all, you'll almost never see one walking a a steep slope like a 10/12.

If you insist on attempting this chore instead of hiring a pro than at the absolute least make sure you have some one with you at all times during the process.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Keep in mind that walking up is "easier"
Walking back down is MUCH harder
6/12 doesn't bother me, haven't been on much steeper


----------

